# stoner music for the faded



## Hydroburn (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm interested in hearing some good shit to get high to. Any genre really... as long as it sounds like something you can get drawn into. You know how sometimes you listen to a song and notice all the notes and instruments and ambient sounds in the background... or whatever it is... and it's different than just hearing a regular song. Maybe something you would have on the playlist in a circle during smoke sessions, when everyone is at that feel-good mellow buzz space.

I know there is another thread, but it's like 50 pages of broken youtube links.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 20, 2014)

Black Sabbath has a badass new 2013 album with Ozzy in case you didn't know... they still sound exactly like you would expect.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## BWG707 (Jun 20, 2014)

Led Zeppelin- Dazed and Confused


----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 20, 2014)

fuck yea... always a classic. he was playing his guitar with a violin bow in that song. you don't really get music like that these days... able to express a state of mind that soaks you in... not just another 99 cent toe tapper on the pop charts. 

Sometimes I haven't heard a song or band in such a long time, I forget how good that shit is until I go back and listen to it again. Recently happened for me with Megadeth rust in peace and countdown.


----------



## BWG707 (Jun 20, 2014)

Every time I listen to it it takes me back my High School days. I'm still stuck in the '70's.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Ladysogreen (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (Mar 29, 2015)

just heard Echoes for the first time.... love it


----------



## Enots (Mar 29, 2015)

The Expendables bowl for two lyrics:


----------



## kimoolos (Apr 3, 2015)

POGO! Inspiring, trippy, makes you think!


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## L J Copas (Apr 18, 2015)

some hilarious stuff going on in here. I've been looking for some folks to share some original stoner music with. Not really trying to self promote because the song is good to chill with and I'm giving it for free, the CD this song is on does not have any other stoner songs on it but there are some other goods songs on it. Mainly I want to share this song free of charge- if you like a banjo, fiddle, mandolin, guitar, bass and drums ensemble and you light up ...should all be good...for all the soul-mates..hope someone here enjoys the song
https://soundcloud.com/the-copas-brother-band/towboat-song


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 18, 2015)

L J Copas said:


> some hilarious stuff going on in here. I've been looking for some folks to share some original stoner music with. Not really trying to self promote because the song is good to chill with and I'm giving it for free, the CD this song is on does not have any other stoner songs on it but there are some other goods songs on it. Mainly I want to share this song free of charge- if you like a banjo, fiddle, mandolin, guitar, bass and drums ensemble and you light up ...should all be good...for all the soul-mates..hope someone here enjoys the song
> https://soundcloud.com/the-copas-brother-band/towboat-song


That was pretty chill. I like a lot.


----------



## 370H55V (Apr 18, 2015)

Classic old school here!


----------



## 370H55V (Apr 18, 2015)

370H55V said:


> Classic old school here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 370H55V (Apr 18, 2015)

Best with headphones


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## budlover13 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## budlover13 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Saturnine (Apr 18, 2015)

This is my jam lately. I'm usually listening to this while getting baked and tending to the garden...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (May 1, 2015)

The Doors also did a version that is impressive.


----------



## Hydroburn (May 1, 2015)

from Hackers


----------



## Hydroburn (May 1, 2015)

Cynic is chill as fuck... especially the re-traced album.


----------



## Hydroburn (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (May 1, 2015)

girls love this one


----------



## Hydroburn (May 1, 2015)

excellent bass and vocals


----------



## meenigrow (May 16, 2015)

I remember gettin pretty wasted one night with friends ,and waking up on a beach - (my friends had decided to drive 200 km to the the sea ,while I was passed out in the backseat).....
this song was playing on repeat when I woke up........pretty weird s....t....


----------



## Wavels (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Dooly (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Korova24 (Jun 25, 2015)

This is a realllll good song to get stoned too


----------



## rockofgibraltar (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Enots (Jul 18, 2015)

Been on a Everlast kick lately


----------



## Antman15 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## The Cannabis Connoisseur (Jul 19, 2015)

As a stoner myself I make stoner music :] I try to make music best for stoners,
i'd appreciate if you gave some positive feed back 



If you smoke or grow your own weed then my music is related :]
God bless


----------



## Ladysogreen (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## The Cannabis Connoisseur (Jul 30, 2015)

i rap about weed, its G muzik


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2015)

The Cannabis Connoisseur said:


> As a stoner myself I make stoner music :] I try to make music best for stoners,
> i'd appreciate if you gave some positive feed back
> 
> 
> ...


 says video does not exist


----------



## Sonnshine (Oct 4, 2015)

These guys remind me a bit of Meddle/Dark Side era Pink Floyd


----------



## Wavels (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## darkzero (Dec 2, 2015)

One of my fav artist


----------



## darkzero (Dec 2, 2015)

another of my fav artist such a Gem


----------



## Freemyniggayoungmota (Dec 6, 2015)

I new this thread was gonna be the shit lol


----------



## Freemyniggayoungmota (Dec 6, 2015)




----------

